# Umm would I be any good?



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Hullo

I have a question .. er its a bit bigheaded so please forgive .. ops I wanted you opinions on something!  (cos I trust you and stuff).

People keep telling me I should be a therapist online and IRL (even my own therapist suggested it :eek ). I have wondered about doing the training and so on ... 

My question ... would you want ME as your therapist?  

:duck 

(umm yeah mabbe once I have got over the personality stuff and being a bit angry sometimes  :afr )


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Hullo
> 
> I have a question .. er its a bit bigheaded so please forgive .. ops I wanted you opinions on something!  (cos I trust you and stuff).
> 
> ...


Truthfully, yeah, I'd want you for my therapist. You seem to have a good grasp of things and you show compassion. Those are traits of any good therapist :squeeze

If you can see yourself in that career, I say, go for it. And.. I still say that you should write a book about your road to recovery. I think it would be a good thing for others to see.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> My question ... would you want ME as your therapist?


 :yes


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Awweeez ops

Hi Leppardess! Wowz thanks for the belief  A book? Ummz hehe I think that would be depressing mabbe .. I dunno ... I AM looking for 'alternative sources of cash that dont invlove working' right now ... hmmz. I will have a think :yes Thank you! :kiss What would you want to hear about in that? Like umm how I got better, or all the sordid details of my childhood? I guess I wouldnt wanna break whats left of my relationship with my mum and sister  Even though there really isnt one :cry

Awwz coco  Even when I have the farts?

I might need an extractor in my office. Or those anti-fart briefs ops

"So Bob, how do you feel today?"
"Kinda nauseous. You stink dude"

Ross


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im not trained to answer but I personally think youre capable of becoming one.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> ? Awwz coco  Even when I have the farts?
> 
> "So Bob, how do you feel today?"
> "Kinda nauseous. You stink dude"
> Ross


 :yes

:lol

:b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

> "So Bob, how do you feel today?"
> "Kinda nauseous. You stink dude"


 :lol :hug

I think you'd make a pretty awesometastic therapist, to be honest. You seem to be VERY informed and all that other good stuff. I say: go for it.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

YEAH YEAH YEAH!! :yay :yay :yay


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Awwwwwzzzzz!!

Hmm mabbe I will try to get a Psychology degree via OPen University (distance learning) or somethin, and then apply for more training. I think I d have to be a Dr' to do schema properly but, mehh. Glass celing 

Hey guys you rule  Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

**glow**


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

definitely! i always think that when i read your posts. you are always incredibly helpful and offer great insight. i'm positive you would make a good therapist.


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

I think that you will be a brilliant therapist.

From reading your posts I have noticed that you are able to link real life stuff to CBT concepts quite easily. Furthermore, I have noticed that this linking ability extends to events and situations that are not commonly written about in therapy text books. In my experience with my own therapists, I have found that this is quite rare indeed. 

There is also a brilliant intellectual capacity with very well tuned strengths in reasoning and thinking. Communication is great.

On the slight downside, I have noticed a tendency towards punitivness and being judgemental. 

However, this may work well in practice in face to face situations. 

Anyway, just go for it.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

redstardude said:


> On the slight downside, I have noticed a tendency towards punitivness and being judgemental.


Oh nooeesss this is my punitiveness and entitlement schemas  Yes I am working on these. Thats why validation is proving so important to me. Its kinda going in, swilling about and then trickling back out at people, so now I feel more likely to try to understand others even if I feel angry at what they say. Little by little!

I would definitely need to wait until I am totally over my BPD before thinking about it. I think my knowledge and ability to empathise and understand are good, but yes I am a bit if a slave driver. Thats because I drive myself so hard and so (wrongly) apply the same standard to everyone else.

Thank you for being honest though RSD! That takes courage in itself also. Thank you for the kind compliments too


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

nothing to fear said:


> definitely! i always think that when i read your posts. you are always incredibly helpful and offer great insight. i'm positive you would make a good therapist.


Huuuuuuuuugzzz :hug :rub

I dunno if I would be allowed to hug therapees though so unfortunately i wouldnt be able to treat anyone here cos I wanna hug you all. Awwzz.

There I go with my "everyone at SAS is a cute fluffy rodent" thing again. Gotta be one of my schemas ... :afr

Here is a pictorial represntation of how I see SAS. Yeah, a peek inside my diseased mind ... Guess which one reminds me of njodis? 
[attachment=0:2dfwni9u]bunnies.jpg[/attachment:2dfwni9u]
They are climbing a wall using plungers and they keep falling off. I think thats quite symbolic


----------



## katelyn (Jul 11, 2006)

As others have said, I think you would make an excellent therapist Ross. You seem to have such a good understanding of CBT and schema therapy especially in how it relates to SA and other problems. And what's especially useful is that you can put the knowledge to practical use - I know that's not easy because I've read a lot of books myself now and I still find it difficult to use the concepts I learned. So, do start the psychology degree as soon as you feel ready!


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

hell yeah yeah. A lot of the progress I make is from your wise words, very good guidance. I've always assumed you are or have already studied psychology. You understand people's struggle so thats awesome. If you enjoy coaching people, go for it.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

You know I just realised something ... subconsciously, I truly believed that no one here at SAS liked me ... in fact, underneath it all, I thought the opposite, that people hated me. In the past, not even all those nice words above would have been believed. They didnt fit with My Theory Of Myself (I am vile, evil, obnoxious and foul) and so any brief, momentary sense of approval would have quickly died and given way to fear, mistrust and anxiety ... 

It feels so odd to admit it, but its true. I dont know if its the therapy working or whatever, but now I can see thats not true. And all the comments above confirm that ... I'm not discounting them, finding a reason they aren't true, thinking 'oh they are just being nice' anymore ... I believe it!

And at the same time I feel like I wanna hug everyone too ... what goes on inside - emerges on the outside!! WOW!!!!!!!! 

:yay :cry :yay

ROCK!

:group

EDIT: Umm ok Im not 100% better on this .. still some paranoia ... but mehh little steps!!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> You know I just realised something ... subconsciously, I truly believed that no one here at SAS liked me ... in fact, underneath it all, I thought the opposite, that people hated me. In the past, not even all those nice words above would have been believed. They didnt fit with My Theory Of Myself (I am vile, evil, obnoxious and foul) and so any brief, momentary sense of approval would have quickly died and given way to fear, mistrust and anxiety ...
> 
> It feels so odd to admit it, but its true. I dont know if its the therapy working or whatever, but now I can see thats not true. And all the comments above confirm that ... I'm not discounting them, finding a reason they aren't true, thinking 'oh they are just being nice' anymore ... I believe it!
> 
> ...


Yay!!


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

I think you should give it go. You seem very devoted to SA and always post helpful info for other people. Maybe start online and see how that goes?


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Ross, even though I don't read every single thing you write -- it would be literally impossible to read everything on this forum -- I've always considered you one of the most positive people here, and you have an innate ability to lift people up when they're feeling down.

If all psychiatrists had your mindset, I think we'd have a better psychiatric industry. So yes, I think you would be good in this profession.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Wheeeeeeeee thanks guys ops awwz :squeeze

I think rockandroll is right, mabbe when I am fully over my own BPD and so on, I can think more about it ... but I really am happy about all these nice comments, I am all stoked up like steam engine


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You're already more qualified than Sorceress!  :lol

I think this is definitely a route you should consider. You seem interested in helping and guiding. That sort of encompasses a wide set of careers, but your particular interest in psychology is definitely there. In addition, your personal experience facing psychological "issues" like SA and BPD grants you the ability to directly empathize and understand (in addition to your academic knowledge). You're the complete package!!


----------

